# Windows 8 und Linux



## dg87 (4. Juli 2013)

Liebe Linux Freunde,

heute habe ich mich entschieden, auf meinen Rechner wo Windows 8 läuft parallel ein Linux System aufzusetzen. In der Arbeit arbeite ich mit Mac als Programmierer, möchte zu hause dann aber gerne Linux dafür nutzen.

Windows 8 brauch ich für meine Unity Engine etc, ist also nicht möglich das zu entfernen.

Meine Frage ist:
- Kann ich ohne Probleme Linux auf eine andere Partition installieren, ohne dass mir bei C: bzw. bei Windows was verloren geht?
- Welches Linux empfiehlt ihr mir, da kenn ich mich von den Arten noch zu wenig aus. Ich nutze nur für programmieren

Ich habe einfach Spaß daran mit den Befehlen umzugehen, mir gefällt das System und ich will einfach lernen. Am besten ist es eben es zu installieren 

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Juli 2013)

Hi,

wenn du dir ein Linux parallel installierst, wird der Windows Bootloader durch den grub ersetzt. Das ist aber soweit nicht schlimm, da im grub eben auch Windows zum Starten ausgewählt werden kann. Das passiert automatisch beim installieren, von daher kannst du da nix falsch machen 

Welche Distribution du nehmen sollst? Schwer, das ist größtenteils Geschmackssache, alle haben Ihre Ecken und Kanten, Vor- und Nachteile. Ich persönlich bevorzuge Xubuntu, mit einem schnellen und leichten Desktop, ohne allzu viel Effekte.
Mit Ubuntu direkt kann ich nicht viel anfangen, mag die neue Oberfläche die jetzt seit 1-2 Jahren dabei ist nicht. Ist mir auch zu viel Klicki-Bunti, genau wie bei OpenSuse 

Am Besten du probierst erst mal die Distributionen aus, ohne Installation. Alle *buntus haben eine Live-CD, da kannst dich mal ein bisschen rumspielen vorher.

Hier mal ein paar Links:
Xubuntu
Ubuntu
OpenSuse

Grüße,
BK


----------



## dg87 (4. Juli 2013)

Ah ok super danke dir.
Aber hoffentlich zerfetzt mein Windows dann nicht oder so 
Ich mein welcher Bootloader dann letztendlich greift ist mir schnuppe, hauptsache man kann auswählen


----------



## MCoder (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo dg87,

es kommt auch darauf an,was für einen Rechner du hast (BIOS oder UEFI) und wie das Window 8 darauf installiert ist (Stichwort: Secure Boot). Mit UEFI und Secure Boot wird die Parallelinstallation deutlich heikler und man muss darauf achten, welche Distribution zum Einsatz kommt.

Evt. könnte es sich lohnen, mal in die aktuelle c't zu investieren, weil das dort ein Schwerpunkthema ist. http://www.heise.de/ct/inhalt/2013/15/6/

Gruß
MCoder


----------



## dg87 (5. Juli 2013)

Jo werde ich vll heute besorgen.
Jetzt bin ich schon verunsichert und trau mich ned xD
Alternativ wäre halt noch ne VMWare möglich, aber da kenn ihc mich gleich null aus. Müsste ich mal googlen.
Schade, dachte einfach partition erstellen, draufinstallieren und wird passen. Weiß halt ned ob der SecureBoot oder sowas hat


----------

